# ndiswrapper does not work with net.eth1

## dE_logics

When I load the ndiswrapper module the hardware does get active (the wifi light lights up), but net.eth1 fails to start. It asks me to load the appropriate modules. Apart from the windows drivers, I have the wl drivers also installed.

----------

## dE_logics

Looks like there are no wireless chips which do not have native Linux drivers.

----------

